# blizzard: mass für umwerferschelle?



## dertutnix (18. April 2005)

... bin mal wieder opfer meiner mangelnden ausstattung ...

beim aufbau meines blizzard-rahmen zum mehrgang (bisdato eingang) scheiterte ich gestern am umwerfer. dachte natürlich, dass mein hammer (19,5 von 1997) und mein blizzard (18 von 2004) das gleiche mass des sattelrohrs haben. weit gefehlt ...

lehre zum nachmessen hab ich leider keine, mit der "bindfadentechnik" komm ich auf ca 30,0. kann das stimmen?
wollte den sram-umwerfer, der sollte mit adapter passen ..

danke schon für eure antwort


----------



## clemson (18. April 2005)

servus dertutnix:


angaben von bikeaction:
http://forum.bikeaction.de/viewtopic.php?t=669


Eine Gabel mit 100mm ist optimal für das Blizzard. 
Maximale Reifenbreite ? Wir verwenden einen 2.1 er Maxxis. 
Steuersatz 1 1/8" Zoll. 
Nabe hinten 135mm. 
Sattelstütze 26.8mm. 
Umwerfer 28.6mm Schelle/Toppull 
Änderung zu 2004: Lackierung und nur noch Scheibenbremse möglich.


sososo aufbau zum mehrgänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> angaben von bikeaction:
> http://forum.bikeaction.de/viewtopic.php?t=669
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clemson (18. April 2005)

yo mein blizzard wartet auch noch aufs zusammenschrauben


----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> yo mein blizzard wartet auch noch aufs zusammenschrauben



perfekt, die daten hast du ja jetzt


----------



## digi03 (18. April 2005)

Toll! Endlich kommt wieder leben in die "Blizzard - Welt"    

Habe meine Race Face  Stütze an meinem Blizzard gegen eine Roox getauscht. (Siehe Bilder)
Wenn also jemand Verwendung für die Race Face hat dann mailen. Ist noch in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Un dada.


----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2005)

... hab am abend 2 umwerfer probiert: 28,6 und 31,4. keiner passt!

31,4 ist definitiv zu gross, könnte man wohl mit distanzhülsen o.ä. retten, gefällt mir aber nicht

28,6 ist minimal zu klein, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das jetzt am sattelrohr liegt oder an der schelle, da mein rm hammer zum tretlager vom "runden" zum "ovalen" rohr wechselt. evtl wurde der umwerfer dafür extra passend hergestellt?

eieiei, wird mir wohl nix anderes übrigbleiben, als zum händler zu marschieren ...
oder jemand noch eine idee?


----------



## digi03 (18. April 2005)

Mein Blizzard ist ebenfalls ein 2004er und da ist ein Shimano LX Umwerfer montiert.
Der hat 28,6 mm Durchmesser und passt genau. Deshalb sollte dieser auch bei deinem Blizzard passen.
Es könnte vieleicht sein, daß daß die Pulverbeschichtung bei dir eine Spur dicker als sonst 
ausgefallen ist. Trotzdem muß ein Umwerfer mit 28,6 Durchmesser passen. Die Dinger gibt´s
ja auch nicht gerade im 1/10 bereich rauf oder runter. 
Von extra hergestellten Umwerfern hab ich noch nix gehört. Für Rahmen, an denen eine
normale Montage am Sattelrohr (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht möglich war, sind
ja die mit der Montageplatte am innenlager gebaut worden.

Un dada


----------



## clemson (19. April 2005)

na tunixguat,
dann frag mal im bikeaction forum....
nicht das ich mir einen unpassenden umwerfer bestellt


----------



## Epic (19. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab am abend 2 umwerfer probiert: 28,6 und 31,4. keiner passt!
> 
> 31,4 ist definitiv zu gross, könnte man wohl mit distanzhülsen o.ä. retten, gefällt mir aber nicht
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich:
an Rahmen die ein nach unten ovalisiertes Sitzrohr haben (z. B. Ritchey Rohrsätze) können keine Topswing Umwerfer montiert werden, evtl. ist das bei deinem Hammer so. Das aktuelle Blizzard dürfte das nicht haben und ein 28,6er Topswing - Umwerfer muss passen (jedenfalls passt er an ein 2001).
Wenn der Abstand zum Bowdenzuganschlag nicht zu nahe kommt (großer Rahmen) würde ich einen  "klassischen" Downswing Umwerfer empfehlen, die funktionieren und halten besser.


----------



## digi03 (19. April 2005)

Epic schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich:
> an Rahmen die ein nach unten ovalisiertes Sitzrohr haben (z. B. Ritchey Rohrsätze) können keine Topswing Umwerfer montiert werden, evtl. ist das bei deinem Hammer so. Das aktuelle Blizzard dürfte das nicht haben und ein 28,6er Topswing - Umwerfer muss passen (jedenfalls passt er an ein 2001).
> Wenn der Abstand zum Bowdenzuganschlag nicht zu nahe kommt (großer Rahmen) würde ich einen  "klassischen" Downswing Umwerfer empfehlen, die funktionieren und halten besser.


Genau!

Guckst du Bild:
Der aktuelle Blizzard-Rahmen hat ein durchgängig "rundes" Sitzrohr mit 28,6 mm Durchmesser.
(hier montiert ein LX downswing Umwerfer) Es sollte aber auch ein Topswing möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2005)

hab mir gestern jetzt einen sram x-gen besorgt. mit dem adapter passt er einwandfrei. optik naja, aber im matsch sieht man ihn ja sowieso nicht


----------



## clemson (21. April 2005)

und da wer noch eins in 18,5 " braucht mit Canti...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7150242261&rd=1

ich würd ja aber ich hab ja schon einen   
oder für die Wand im Bilderrahmen 

oder als alternative wertanlange anstatt aktien etc


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2005)

yip, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings den hinweis "sonderlackierung im jubiläumsjahr" nicht verstanden, kann wer helfen?

persönlich find ich ja die alten "nur für canti/vbracke" oder den neuen "nur für scheibe" schöner als die modelle mit beiden möglichkeiten (was mich auch bei meinem 2004 stört ...)

aber bei der fahreigenschaft eigentlich nur nebensache


----------



## Epic (21. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> yip, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings den hinweis "sonderlackierung im jubiläumsjahr" nicht verstanden, kann wer helfen?
> 
> persönlich find ich ja die alten "nur für canti/vbracke" oder den neuen "nur für scheibe" schöner als die modelle mit beiden möglichkeiten (was mich auch bei meinem 2004 stört ...)
> 
> aber bei der fahreigenschaft eigentlich nur nebensache



soll ich mal ein Bildchen von meinem 2000er Blizzard machen?

der Rahmen hat keinen disc-schnickschnack und wiegt auch "nur" knappe 1,99kg in 17,5", weil er aus True Temper Ox Ultra und nicht aus Reynolds 853 ist ...


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2005)

Epic schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich mal ein Bildchen von meinem 2000er Blizzard machen?


bitte danke

und würd mein blizzardjubiläumsrahmen noch existieren, ja dann wär sowieso alles ...


----------



## clemson (21. April 2005)

ich seh schon,
i muß meinen blizzard endlich fertig machen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2005)

... und dann wird's v.a. auch zeit, dass wir uns in einem blizzard-fred unterhalten und nicht bei einer profanen umwerferschelle


----------



## digi03 (21. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann wird's v.a. auch zeit, dass wir uns in einem blizzard-fred unterhalten und nicht bei einer profanen umwerferschelle


Den gibt´s ja eigentlich schon.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135079


----------

